# Naruto the setting dawn hell moves



## leader of akatsuki 2765 (May 16, 2008)

i just wanted to know if any of you know some hell moves for ntsd. if you do share it with me and if you dont know what ntsd is then serch it on google.ca. it's a lf2 mod that i play and really fun but i just need hell moves for it with that please contribute your knowlage that is all.


----------



## nick65 (May 16, 2008)

im nick65 i sprite for the game. just find em out yourselves. and theyre not great theyre just cheats.


----------



## leader of akatsuki 2765 (May 16, 2008)

if you do sprite for the game then can't you give me a hint for naruto's hell move? and is tobi going to be made.


----------



## leader of akatsuki 2765 (May 20, 2008)

*help needed still*

i still need help if any of you would be so kind as to help


----------



## abhijitbalasore (May 25, 2009)

*hell ove of garaa*

hell move of garaa is  = defend,down,jump + defend,up,jump
it will work i m sure
please reply me at abhijitbalasore@yahoo.co.in


----------

